# Yellowstone river



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

"Heads up to my fellow floaters, there's a spear on the pier at twin bridges." From Facebook user group Yellowstone boat float. Having trouble with photo bucket but it appears that there is a piece of rebar sticking out of the pier close to water level pointing up river.


----------

